
Zoom: Improving Our Policies as We Continue to Enable Global Collaboration - tosh
https://blog.zoom.us/wordpress/2020/06/11/improving-our-policies-as-we-continue-to-enable-global-collaboration/
======
TechBro8615
tl;dr Zoom still intends to block users from participating in locally illegal
conversations, but will do so by blocking certain IP ranges from any illegal
meeting, instead of banning the user who participates in it. Zoom supports the
open exchange of ideas.

Note: the words “Tiananmen Square” do not appear in this blog post. Instead,
Zoom refers to a “June 4th commemoration event.”

